# Little Rock, AR - Looking for Group



## Corinthi (Dec 1, 2009)

For the first time in many years, I find myself without a regular Friday night roleplaying game to attend, and I'd really like to rectify that situation.

I'm 33 years old, non smoker, don't drink, and I've been gaming since I was a wee tot. I enjoy a wide variety of systems, and am always up to try something new. I can play or GM, but I can't host, as my wife isn't interested in playing on Friday nights. She's too worn out after a week of wrangling her 1st grade students, and I really can't fault her for that.

So, if anyone out there knows of a Friday night game in or around Little Rock that has room, I'd love to hear about it. I like to think I'm a good and easygoing player.

Thanks,

Corinthi


----------

